# Dixie will be at Bear Creek this Sat 3/24



## bsanders (Mar 20, 2018)

Gate will open at 5. See y’all there


----------



## bbass16 (Sep 9, 2018)

Bsanders
You had a post on April 21, 2015 about Cotten Cordell 8” pencil worm. Just wondering if you might have any of these worm laying around. If you do please contact me, I would be interested in buying a few even it is just 1 worm.


----------

